
Japanese company giving employees who don't smoke 6 extra vacation days (2017) - DoreenMichele
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/02/this-japanese-company-is-giving-non-smokers-6-extra-vacation-days.html
======
sdf43543t345
My goodness, why would you want to work anywhere that has employees who are
making suggestions like this.

'The smokers take too much time on their break, you should take that away from
them.'

Talk about a busybody who should mind their own business and focus on their
own issues. Taking breaks is very important, it prevents burn out and stress.
What you do on that time (ie: smoking) is your own damn business. Anti-smokers
(and ex-smokers) are the worst kind of fascists, always trying to pry away
your rights and freedoms.

Note: author is not a smoker

~~~
tinus_hn
Where did you read that? They say smokers take more breaks so they give non-
smokers extra free time, they don’t give smokers less.

Smoking is a stupid habit. It’s going away and that is going to take a lot of
force, extremely high prices and less and less room for smoking. You better
get used to it because the future is non-smoking.

~~~
lxmorj
Have you been outside North America recently??

------
jdlyga
They now have 7 vacation days.

------
incadenza
Not sure if there’s a translation error, but since when is an incentive not a
form of coercion?

